# Yippee a donor has been found



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I just an email from CREA in Valencia and they have found a donor for me and I am due to start synarel nasel spray on 17th May. I am so happy have been walking around with a huge grin all day! Does anyone had a rough idea how long it will be till egg collection and embryo transfer. I feel abit cut off because I'm not using my eggs and its really all down to how long the donor take. I know every reacts differently but I just want to know roughly time wise.

Thanks
Becks


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm doing the long protocol and it is roughly 5/6 weeks from starting downregging to EC.  ET will be between 2 and 5 days after EC (if we get that far!).  

HTH
P xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Great news by the way, you must be so excited!
P x


----------



## juliet marshall (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Becks, Im using a doner egg given to me by my neice, very lucky i know, iv been sniffing for a couple of months as my hospital does a practice run on you first. Now my neice and i have just started injections and sniffing and our egg collection is 13th may so quite quickly really.  il be on this site all the time during my 2ww so speak then
Jules x


----------



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Hi Becks

I also used donor eggs from Crea and from memory we were told at the end of July last year that they had found a match and I started on Synarel along with the contraceptive pill to match our cycles. I thought this process would take ages, least of all as Crea close for the whole of August, anyway when they reopened in September I had already started taking oestrogen and progestrone and I know that my donors first day of cycle was 4th Septemeber, her eggs were collected on 15th September and we had transfer on 19th September (although we had to be in Spain the day before that). I guess the process could have been quickened by a month had crea not closed however that said we took a holiday in August and prepared ourselves for September. Now, well we are 35 weeks pregnant with twin boys, all thanks to our lovely donor. I find out at the end of next week if it will be a c section due to how twin 1 is laying.

Please feel free to ask any questions as I seem to remember I couldn't find anyone else who had used Crea last year...

Best of luck
x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Thanks for the replies.  Follie I am so glad I found someone else with Crea and that it worked for you, that is such fantastic news and I am hoping that it works for us too.  I start Synarel on Sunday with my last pill eek its all quick nervewracking as well as exciting! Anyway I am praying that this will work.

Becks


----------



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Hi Becks,

I too remember feeling so nervous as well as excited, although it all seems so long ago now.  I wish you the very best of luck and hope that your little embies stick....

Our twin 1 is laying breach so we are booked in for a c section on 27th May, unless of course things happen before then, I still can't believe that we'll be holding our sons soon )

x


----------

